

Introducing Mapbox Studio - dmthompson
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/mapbox-studio/

======
sibartlett
Unlike Tilemill, Mapbox Studio requires a Mapbox account. :(

~~~
rkda
I hope they'll open source the other components or others will. Vector tiles
are too cool to be bound to Mapbox.

